# Best miter gauge for a band saw



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking for the best miter gauge for my Laguna 14|12. It has a pretty large table but I'm wondering if table saw gauges will work. Suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use my Incra*

Incra MITERV27 Miter V27 Miter Gauge - Amazon.com

I have this low end Incra, it's the cheapest AFAIK but I attach a 1 x 3 fence that extends across the face, about 16" total. I cut right into the fence, but not all the way through it. It works great!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Incra-MITERV27-Miter-V27-Gauge/dp/B0007UQ2DW/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1386557129&sr=1-2&keywords=incra+miter+gauge I have this low end Incra, it's the cheapest AFAIK but I attack a 1 x 3 fence that extends across the face about 16" total I cut right into the fence, but not all the way through it. It works great!


I second this idea. I have the V27 as well. I paid $50 new at a local store. I did the same thing with a 1x3 for a fence. I've been very happy with this.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Many uses incra for best controlled and accurate cross cuts on band saw. If it's something you need, go get one.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an old one off a Craftsman table saw. Fits the band saw table perfectly.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

A big issue with miter gauges and bandsaws is that there can be some blade drift. You should check your blades for drift since the slot for the miter gauge won't allow for any.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I usually mark a line when I do rips and I dont get drift. Avoiding driftg was the reason I went with the Laguna and it hasn`t dissapointed yet.


----------

